# unemployment benefits



## clars100 (Oct 15, 2014)

Hi,

Can you claim unemployment in Spain if you have not paid into the system?

Dwayne

/SNIP/


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

clars100 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can you claim unemployment in Spain if you have not paid into the system?
> 
> ...


no you can't


----------



## clars100 (Oct 15, 2014)

okay thanks, i did not know if you could claim an non contribution based unemployment?


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

clars100 said:


> okay thanks, i did not know if you could claim an non contribution based unemployment?


I don't understand what you mean :confused2:


----------



## clars100 (Oct 15, 2014)

I mean if you have not paid into the system someone said you could claim non-contribution based un-emeplyment like you can in the uk?

Dwayne
/SNIP/


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

clars100 said:


> I mean if you have not paid into the system someone said you could claim non-contribution based un-emeplyment like you can in the uk?
> 
> Dwayne
> /SNIP/


no - there's no such thing in Spain


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

clars100 said:


> I mean if you have not paid into the system someone said you could claim non-contribution based un-emeplyment like you can in the uk?
> 
> Dwayne
> /SNIP/


No, you definitely can't. Even for Spanish citizens who have paid into the social security system, unemployment benefit only lasts for a maximum of two years. Once that runs out, they may (if they meet certain criteria) be entitled to a payment of €426 per month. There are whole families here trying to exist on that. There are no additional benefits like Housing Benefit to top that up, either.


----------



## clars100 (Oct 15, 2014)

thank you, i just needed to clear that up as I have been told many different stories regarding this. I appreciate your prompt reply 

Dwayne 
/SNIP/


----------



## tarot650 (Sep 30, 2007)

xabiachica said:


> no - there's no such thing in Spain


Thank god or else we would have everyman and his dog coming over..


----------



## laura_goldy (Aug 28, 2013)

soulboy said:


> Thank god or else we would have everyman and his dog coming over..


hahaha ... hilarious


----------

